# tutorial changer disque IMAC G5



## maax (19 Mai 2005)

bonjour,
Je cherche un tutorial pour changer le disque dur de son imac G5.
Il y a celui d'apple ... mais rien sur les connecteurs du disque (+fin)

est ce quelqu'un l'a fait?
Quel type de disque faut il en sata pour avoir les bon connecteurs?


merci


----------



## MichelAM (19 Mai 2005)

Salut, tout se trouve à l'adresse ci-jointe (pour un iMac G5).

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/doityourself/20/


----------



## maax (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la reponse.

J'avais vu cette doc pdf d'apple... mais il n'y a rien sur le type de ces satanes connecteurs qui sont differents (+ fins) que ceux habituels des disques durs 

Je cherche a savoir comment s'appelle ces connecteurs et donc quel type de disque peut etre mis dans l'imac g5...


----------



## ADidier (22 Mai 2005)

Je comptais changer le DDur de mon iMac 17", je viens de commander un DDur 250Go Hitachi serial ATA. Est ce qu'il va s'adapter en remplacement du disque d'origine?


----------

